# Uncle Al's Rub and Sauce



## LarryWolfe (Oct 11, 2006)

Two words, "Good Stuff"! Rubbed some thighs with UA's rub, cooked indirect for 1 hour.  Sauced 10 minutes on each side...  Very good heat/sweetness combo!!  Good stuff Al.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 11, 2006)

Okay Larry, you beat me to the punch! I also had Uncle Al's sauce and rub. We went to potluck dinner the other night and I was asked to bring pulled pork. They only gave me 10 hours notice so I emptied my stash from the freezer that was foodsaved! Heated it up 3/4 of an hour before we had to be there. Just as I was getting ready to leave I noticed that I had non of my sauce. Uncle Al came to the rescue. It was a big hit at the party. It tasted an awfull lot like mine (gotta PM that UA!) The chicken that I did last night http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u I used Chris's rub on half and Uncle Al's on half. Both were great with their own different blends. Chris, I'll write about yours later. Al, yours had a real nice flavor on the chicken, a very earthy taste to it. I would imagine it would also taste great on pulled pork or ribs, but might get a little lost on a brisket. I'd buy this from you just to use on chicken again....EXCELLENT! Thanks for the chance to try it and let me know if you ever decide to start selling it!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Oct 12, 2006)

Looks great ! Makes me want some chicken.... NOW!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 12, 2006)

can ya'll describe the flavor of the sauce?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 12, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> can ya'll describe the flavor of the sauce?



Jim it's a sweet (but not overly sweet) sauce.  I can taste molasses (which I really like), tomatoes and a hint of vinegar with a lil' bite of heat at the end.  It really reminds me of Stubbs sauce.   This sauce was delicious on chicken and would be fantastic on ribs as well.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 12, 2006)

Larry hit it. I think more towards KC Masterpiece than Stubbs though.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 12, 2006)

Chicken looked gret Larry


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 12, 2006)

Man dude, looks like a home run.  May have to try some of that.


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the compliments.  I do sell the sauce and rub but only to local folks right now but as soon as I find a co- packer to work with, the sauce will be available to all.

I just got back from Vermont where the wifey and I went leaf peeping. Also went to dinner at a restaurant where I have been a mentor to the owner. He had been selling BBQ or so he thought !!! The man was actually boiling his ribs before putting them on his smoker. I taught him "OUR" methods for ribs, butts and brisket and gave him some pointers and a variation of my sauce and rub. (I keep the real recipe for my eyes only)

His BBQ has become his most popular items and accounts for 70% of his total sales. He attributes this mainly to the sauce. He is afraid that when the skiers start arriving this winter that he won't be able to handle the crowds. I should get a percentage from this guy.

Al


----------



## Unity (Oct 13, 2006)

Great story, Al! There's gotta be a lot of satisfaction in that.   

--John  8)


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 13, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> Great story, Al! There's gotta be a lot of satisfaction in that.
> 
> --John  8)



Ya, there's a ton of satisfaction.

Al


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 14, 2006)

Al, keep me informed when and if you start to sell your product, I'm interested in purchasing some.


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 14, 2006)

Nick,

I am selling it now on a limited basis. I'll PM you with the details.

Al


----------

